# need radio harness cable colors 2001 Altima GXE (non-bose)



## beachguy420 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Guys and Gals,
I'm a noob so please be patient 

anyways... I was installing a new headunit when my factory wiring harness was damaged (dont drink before you work on an adapter that is stuck)
and basically i need the cable color to pinout number for the factory female side.

I have the FSM but im not sure that its correct because
a) its correct some cables are marked as color "L" but those cables are actually blue. i have the rear speakers hooked up correctly because that side was not damaged.
b) i got it off the internet
c) i might be a dumb arse and reading it wrong.


so if anyone has this car, do me a favor and take a picture of the top and bottom sides of this factory side of the radio wiring harness for me.
thanks,
Beach Guy


----------



## Altimadator (Dec 1, 2006)

Lighting: R/G
Ill: R/Y
RF: B/Y(-)LG(+)
LF: B/R(-)BR(+)
Ant: B/R
Batt: P
Acc: L

and you already have the rears. Hope this helps.


----------



## beachguy420 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks man, 
i'll give it a try.
if anyone has a pic it would be appricated ... there are two b/r wires and one is a negitive and the other is an ant, does anyone know if the ant is a negitive?
thanks,
beachguy


----------



## beachguy420 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well i figured out my problem, thanks for your help Altimadator (i found a picture of the 2001 wiring harness online and it helped a little, let me post it here again when i find it.)

my 12v+ constant was not getting any juice, so instead of tracing the wire to the problem, i taped it off (i havent had a battery drain so it know it will be okay); and i wired my own circut.

my DVD/CD/VCD/MP3/WMA/TV tuner head unit now work, but i have a ground loop problem with my screen. at least i know how to fix that issue.
i will post pictures soon enough.
-Beachguy


----------

